# LP's



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)

full lp


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2019)

is this desire full lp


----------



## too larry (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)

full lp


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2019)

full lp


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2019)

He wrote a lot of songs you know.


----------



## too larry (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 11, 2019)

full lp -'Crazy Eyes'. The title song was written about Gram Parsons.


----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2019)

best of Desert Rose Band - full lp


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2019)

Chris, Bernie, Mike, Gram, and Pete. LP #2
*burrito deluxe*
in full.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Chris, Bernie, Mike, Gram, and Pete. LP #2
> *burrito deluxe*
> in full.


I haven't owned and sold that one, so it must be very rare. 

I found the turquiose label Zepplin I at an estate sale in 2008 and sold it on eBay to a guy in Maine.


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> I haven't owned and sold that one, so it must be very rare.
> 
> I found the turquiose label Zepplin I at an estate sale in 2008 and sold it on eBay to a guy in Maine.


We bought a side board a year or so back from a small place in Dothan Al. The dealer sold lots of lp's online.


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> We bought a side board a year or so back from a small place in Dothan Al. The dealer sold lots of lp's online.


I have a few boxes for entertainment. My stereo is a mobile DJ unit. I recently replaced the all the faders on 4 channel mixer and replaced the nostalgia incandescent bulbs on my technic 1200's with warm, upbeat LEDs so they aren't to bright. Some of my 45's are in the "Contemporary Funk" thread.


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> I have a few boxes for entertainment. My stereo is a mobile DJ unit. I recently replaced the all the faders on 4 channel mixer and replaced the nostalgia incandescent bulbs on my technic 1200's with warm, upbeat LEDs so they aren't to bright. Some of my 45's are in the "Contemporary Funk" thread.


I'll picked up a pretty good sized record collection today. Jazz mostly, judging by the tops of stacks. Haven't really looked through it. There was some other odds and ends in the bargain too, including some almost rotten rockers, a kayak, etc, etc. . . . .


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> I'll picked up a pretty good sized record collection today. Jazz mostly, judging by the tops of stacks. Haven't really looked through it. There was some other odds and ends in the bargain too, including some almost rotten rockers, a kayak, etc, etc. . . . .
> 
> View attachment 4409486


Kayak, yuck! Any Miles Davis, BlueNote label, 60's?


----------



## too larry (Oct 17, 2019)

Don_Sequitor said:


> . . . . . . . . . .Any Miles Davis, BlueNote label, 60's?


No idea. I bought a house. Lots of all the artifacts of life, including records came with it.

The seller has a couple of weeks to get what she is taking. So I'm not going to spend much time inside until then.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 17, 2019)

too larry said:


> No idea. I bought a house. Lots of all the artifacts of life, including records came with it.
> 
> The seller has a couple of weeks to get what she is taking. So I'm not going to spend much time inside until then.


Oh!!!! I was like, "that's strange, a house in a records thread and coincidentally there is a kayak and he mentioned Kayak." I though you were referring to the rock band.


----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

the only lp you'll ever need


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> the only lp you'll ever need


Since October of 71 is a long time for me never to have heard of that album. Not too bad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

In a career of sometimes better than average, tracks 1 - 8, which was the original release, is a masterpiece, capped by the unequaled "Mistral Wind" @ 32:46


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2019)

Much thanks @too larry for this thread. I don't do background music. I'm a sit down and let it blow me away listener, or not at all. This thread has had me spending hours toking up, reclining, and reliving these lps in the only way possible - start to finish. I've got a few more to post, but I'm gonna play what's already posted a few more times before moving on to others.


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Much thanks @too larry for this thread. I don't do background music. I'm a sit down and let it blow me away listener, or not at all. This thread has had me spending hours toking up, reclining, and reliving these lps in the only way possible - start to finish. I've got a few more to post, but I'm gonna play what's already posted a few more times before moving on to others.


I miss listening to albums. It was the way everyone used to listen to music. Not so much now. Glad you are finding the time to enjoy them as they should be.


----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)

I had never heard of this before now.


----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2019)

Faith No More - Album Of The Year


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)

Sometimes I sure do miss cocaine and a good all night NYC dance club.
"All I need is a good beat."

I played this all the time in the tanning salon I owned. Occasionally a muscle head would complain, by my custies were 85% aerobics ladies. They loved it; asked for it when it wasn't on. B B B Bootsy on the b b base.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Are greatest hits albums allowed?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> Are greatest hits albums allowed?


Sure. I never knew Tom Waits had a hit.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure. I never knew Tom Waits had a hit.


Good point.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2019)

A lot of greatest hits LPs were put out by artists who could have used the 45 rpm single for the same purpose.



too larry said:


> Good point.


----------



## too larry (Nov 23, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> A lot of greatest hits LPs were put out by artists who could have used the 45 rpm single for the same purpose.


Some are self aware though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2019)

too larry said:


>


"Yabba dabba dabba dabba dabba do now" - Al Yankovic


----------



## too larry (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking back to see if I had already posted this LP, I saw that YT had taken down about 3/4's of the videos on this thread.


----------



## injinji (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)

Young new band. Not too bad.


----------



## injinji (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)

You Tube's algorithm is on a roll.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jun 14, 2021)

Hat trick.


----------



## injinji (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Might not stack up to a few posted here. But this is one of "those" albums that stands on it's own... IMO. And I'm not even a big fan honestly. It just resonates.


----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

1941 Grady Thomas, American rock vocalist (Parliaments, Funkadelic, Maggot Brain), born in Newark, New Jersey


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

1961 Iris DeMent, American country singer ("Our Town"), born in Paragould, Arizona


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> 1941 Grady Thomas, American rock vocalist (Parliaments, Funkadelic, Maggot Brain), born in Newark, New Jersey


sorry, wrong thread


----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2022)

injinji said:


> 1961 Iris DeMent, American country singer ("Our Town"), born in Paragould, Arizona


oops


----------



## injinji (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 19, 2022)

injinji said:


>


Listening to this right now. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Listening to this right now. Sounds fantastic!


It's a really good album. I don't listen to the Warren years as much as I should. I play Gov't Mule pretty often.


----------



## Dorian2 (May 20, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's a really good album. I don't listen to the Warren years as much as I should. I play Gov't Mule pretty often.



I still haven't dug into Haynes or Derrick Trucks too much, but I really like their Southern Rock take from what I've heard so far.


----------



## injinji (May 25, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 13, 2022)

One of my faves.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 2, 2022)

little bit of static, but worth the listen.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2022)




----------

